# Problems with emulsion - small and large holes popping up when coating



## jackneale (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm having some issues when coating my screens with emulsion. 

I am coating both sides of the screens using Autosol 5000 emulsion in a life safe environment (my loft/attic).

I have left the screens to dry for approximately 24 hours and a few of them are still wet. The loft/attic is quite cool - could that be why they haven't all dried? 

My main issue is that I keep getting both small and large holes pop up on some of my screens. I can never get a smooth coat that has no imperfections. What am I doing me wrong? It's getting on my nerves.

Please somebody help! Thank's for your help guys.

Jack

Please see images below.


----------



## jackneale (Aug 18, 2010)

*light safe
*what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Those holes can be caused by oil on the screen repelling the water based emulsion. The oil can be from touching the screen with your hands, ink residue or chemicals that weren't properly rinsed out. Make sure your screens are thoroughly clean and dry before you coat. As an added step you can scrub a clean screen down with some detergent/ water solution to degrease the screen, however I've found that if you do a good job cleaning and reclaiming the screen degreasing isn't necessary (the solvent you wash the ink out with is in fact a degreaser...)


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Agreed. Your screen contaminants are forming resists.
I always degrease my screens.
Also, you want your emulsion to be completely dry before exposing. 
If they're slimy when you rinse after exposing, they weren't fully dry before exposure.
Cooler temps as well as humidity affect the speed or slowness of your drying. 
Hmm, also, if your attic is dusty, you'll have dust getting into your emulsion as it dries too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jackneale (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help Ripcord and Celtic. I didn't think touching the Screens would be such a big deal. I'll reclaim the screens tonight and give them a nice clean with degreaser. Thanks again


----------



## PSGMark (Oct 6, 2010)

People call those holes fish eyes. These guys are correct, oils in the ink that is left in the screen is pushing the emulsion away. Degrease and dehaze. There are a few dehazers out there that will remind you of hand cleaner - slightly gritty. We use an Enviro Block (basically a really good styrofoam block) to dehaze. Our scrub pads were leaving little pieces behind and these block don't and do a great job. Dry your screens in a dry environment. Maybe invest in a dehumidifier. We run around 65% - 70% humidity, but we have a DTS and don't want to dry the heads out. A little airflow might also help, just don't blow dust around.


----------



## jackneale (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Mark I really appreciate your response. I'm going to coat my screens in a different room where there isn't any dust (the attic is probably the worst place). I'll be buying a styrofoam block as you suggested and will consider purchasing a dehumidifier. Thanks again.


----------

